# Hooked!



## Cathryn (8 Nov 2020)

Last week, we found a MTB in a skip and (with the owner’s permission) brought him home with us! It’s just an Apollo but today I went for my first MTB ride and it was FANTASTIC! I’m hooked! 

(Hoping Santa brings me something prettier and lighter)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Nov 2020)

Great stuff and just in time for winter mud plugging I see


----------



## Globalti (8 Nov 2020)

I can never forget my first ride on a mountain bike, it was in 1987 and the bike was a Raleigh Maverick, white and yellow with red decals. I thought it was fantastic and I was amazed at what it could do, everything my poor old roadsters could never do. The first time I rode it I felt so knackered that I didn't touch it again for a few weeks but gradually I caught the bug and for the next 21 years I was absolutely fanatical about mountain biking.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2020)

Cathryn said:


> Last week, we found a MTB in a skip and (with the owner’s permission) brought him home with us! It’s just an Apollo but today I went for my first MTB ride and it was FANTASTIC! I’m hooked!
> 
> (Hoping Santa brings me something prettier and lighter)
> 
> View attachment 557132


Great stuff... you lucky thing having a modern MTB mines 25 years old!


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2020)

Welcome to the Dark Side !


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Nov 2020)

Nice! I have a picture of the first proper ride I took on my first MTB - I've got exactly the same big grin as you have there  Never looked back since!


----------



## dan_bo (8 Nov 2020)

Mountain biking is chuffing awesome. Bikes are awesome anyway but MTBing....


----------



## Zipp2001 (8 Nov 2020)

Nothing like playing in the woods, enjoy and keep us posted on your adventures.


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2020)

I agree, it's wicked fun. plus, with all the covid going around it's nice to get away from ppl!


----------



## BrumJim (12 Nov 2020)

Cathryn said:


> Last week, we found a MTB in a skip and (with the owner’s permission) brought him home with us! It’s just an Apollo but today I went for my first MTB ride and it was FANTASTIC! I’m hooked!
> 
> (Hoping Santa brings me something prettier and lighter)
> 
> View attachment 557132



Prettier and lighter? Doesn't look too bad to me.

Ooops, you are talking about the bike, aren't you?


----------



## LJR69 (13 Nov 2020)

Awesome! The great thing about the bike you have at the moment is it cost you nothing, is not brand new, and so if it gets some knocks and scrapes (and it will) no harm done.

Btw, keep your eye out for a good deal on used mountain bikes. There are plenty around.

Shred safe!


----------



## Gunk (13 Nov 2020)

I’ve been into mountain bikes since the early 1990’s and it’s still my first love. My 15 year old son now joins me which makes it even better.


----------



## LJR69 (13 Nov 2020)

Coo an S-Works. Nice


----------



## Cathryn (15 Nov 2020)

I promise not to spam every time I ride my MTB but I went out again today and despite endless mud, it was still epic!!


----------



## Gunk (15 Nov 2020)

Cathryn said:


> I promise not to spam every time I ride my MTB but I went out again today and despite endless mud, it was still epic!!



We need photos @Cathryn


----------



## Cathryn (15 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> We need photos @Cathryn


----------



## LJR69 (17 Nov 2020)

lol Riding through mud that deep is energy sapping but keeps Muc-Off in business


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Nov 2020)

How come you are still so clean- there should be mud spattered everywhere!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

& may I observe, the helmet strap looks a little loose?


----------



## Cathryn (17 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> & may I observe, the helmet strap looks a little loose?


you're right!!


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2020)

The little plastic Y bits should be snug under your earlobes.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> The little plastic Y bits should be snug under your earlobes.


oh really? I's better check mine!


----------

